# Bye Rocky



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I woke up this morning to find my little boy curled up in the corner gone. He would've been 3 next month. I'm so heart broken as this was my heart rat. I had him since he was 5 weeks old. He's been fighting URI's for a while now and I guess his little body couldn't handle it anymore. I'm going to miss him so much. :'(

He got along with any rat that came his way. He first lived with his brother, Bullwinkle. Ever since Bullwinkle died Rocky has been fighting URI's. Even with all the new rattie friends he has gotten over time, nobody could ever replace his brother. 

RIP my little Rockerz. Go find Bullwinkle and eat lots of nummies together.

Baby Rocky..









Rocky sleepin' with his brother, Bullwinkle..









Lookin' for some mischief..









Rocky loved any rat that he met..









Who couldn't love that face?









Cuddle time with mommy..









Meeting some of his new friends..









Rocky had the cutest butt..









My little man..









Rocky lettin' me know he's diggin' his new pad..









Rocky and friends lovin' to explore..









God, I'm going to miss him so much. :'( No other rats will be able to replace him. He was one of a kind.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

So sorry about your loss. Heartrats are special and it's hard to say good bye.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.
He did have a very loveable face.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

So sorry you lost Rocky. But we can tell how much you loved him and that never fades. he must have left many good memories and you have the most wonderful pictures of him. What a love bug!
No pet can ever replace another because they are all so unique. But some are very special and stand out.


----------

